# [SOLVED] ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello, My ACER Aspire 5738G keeps overheating when playing games, I have tried using RMClock to lower all the FID voltages and ORTHOS stress tests cause it to overheat and crash, no error message, no blue screen it just turns off, I'm thinking of changing from Win7 to XP if that'll help, what do you think? any advice?

Note~ I can't use it on a table, I have it on my lap on a sofa, but a big gap underneath and even tried house fan pointed there to help cool, but it still overheats, sometimes it isn't even all that hot when it crashes. ORTHOS stress tests that don't crash and give me a temp reading of 78C on the CPU, but sometimes it crashes in the 69-71 range.

Right now, just running Firefox the CPU temp is 61-62C.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

Hi... looks like it is really heating up. Have you tried checking the inside part for dust balls or anything that might have restricted air flow?


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

not as of yet but its not all that old, I'll take the back off later today I can't take it apart right now, thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

you need to use it on a hard flat surface,put a stiff piece of cardboard or something similar on your lap and put the computer on that


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm using the box it came in as a hard surface  going to give it a shot for awhile, can't take her apart until tomorrow, no screwdrivers small enough, yes shes a her, she's my baby and I love her.  thanks for all the advice, will update later once I've used it on the box to see what happens and will clean the dust out later, thanks again 

ok, found a small enough screw 4 hours ago, cleaned her out and played Civ 5 for the last 4hours, 300+ turns, on the box with the dust removed and its worked a charm, didn't overheat, but there was a physical memory dump a few minutes ago, chalk that up to overuse?

thanks so much, won't mark as solved just yet, any ideas on this physical memory dump BSOD? overuse? thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

could be almost anything you need to post the error you get in full


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

right, for that I'd have to wait to get it again which might not even happen so thread solved!  thanks so much guys, really helpful


----------



## MassiSandage (Sep 27, 2010)

I played some games and got heat, but not overheat. For overheat you need to go up to 100C.Also, there was a problem with BIOS version 1.19. It caused CPU overheat, we do not batently say that other Experts are wrong just because you believe you have a batter answer...

______________
Vlc Player Download


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

ok, thread unsolved now, my HDD died on me a few days back, got a new one, reinstalled windows etc.. and lowered the voltages again, still using a box as a flat surface yet it keeps crashing again, its not THAT hot when it does, but its the same as before, just goes black and dies, I'm thinking maybe its because I'm using the mains without having the battery fully charged? charging the battery and using it as power source causing extra localized heat maybe? is it possible to run it from the mains with the battery removed? or does the power have to go through the battery? 

If this isn't the problem then what could it be? the voltages are low, the box is working.... is it crashing as a safety measure even though the temp isn't that high? (65-70C) CPU/GPU I can't even get through 30turns in Civ5  if it is a safety measure can I set it higher so it only crashes when really necessary?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

turn off the auto reboot
control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full

check the event viewer for errors at the time of the problem


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, changed the settings will get back to you if/when it fails.

ok then, ran a game for a bit and it just crashed, same as usual, but when I booted back up there was a physical memory dump, any ideas? the heat is localized to the top left corner, where the power light is.
Image of laptop: http://pilap.priceindia.in/laptop/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Acer-Aspire-5738G-Gaming-Laptop.jpg

I don't understand.... Why is it getting so hot, I have cleaned out any dust and its on a flat surface, it even has a gap under the surface full of air (its a card box)

its really annoying.... its maybe 10minutes of a game then it crashes, it was advertised as a "gaming laptop" and its not even a big game, its Minecraft, its Java and looks kinda 3d version of 8bit games

all the event log gives me is "The previous system shutdown at 11:22:29 on ‎03/‎10/‎2010 was unexpected." nothing with any indication as to whats causing it.

EDIT~ actually I've found some more, some times its just unexpected shutdown sometimes its this:
"The system was shut down due to a critical thermal event. 
Shutdown Time = ‎2010‎-‎10‎-‎02T20:17:47.250017200Z 
ACPI Thermal Zone = ACPI\ThermalZone\TZS1 
_CRT = 363K"

and at least 1
"Faulting application name: MsiExec.exe, version: 5.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc3e6
Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdadb
Exception code: 0xc0000374
Fault offset: 0x000c283b
Faulting process id: 0xcf4
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb62d520b4318b
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\system32\MsiExec.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Report Id: 6368dd80-cec8-11df-962b-00262d703167"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

try this

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-us


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

you think its a service? the only non Microsoft services are AMD External Events Utilitym avast! antivirus, mail scanner and web scanner, Intel PROSET/Wireless Event Log and PROSet/Wireless registry service.

RMclock told me "cpu clock overheat detected" so its still hot, it was throttling at 100% is there a way to knock it down to 90%? maybe 80% i don't mind under clocking it a bit if it'll stay cool


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

that's what came up from the error code

post your minidumps 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

we can get someone to check them and see if they can nail anything down from them


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: ACER Aspire 5738G overheating, tried voltages*

no need, thanks to you it seems to have been solved, no overheats in over 200turns of civ and since my last post, must be that AMD service thingy causing them, thank you!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

hope it is finally sorted for you


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

almost 300turns on top of those 200 and still running fine, warm but not over heating  thanks very much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

o k i will close this then


----------

